# Vintage Surefire 6P ??



## capnal (Jun 11, 2004)

Hey all,
Wanted to tell everyone about a light I just picked up toady at lunch. Very close to my office is the retail store front for a company called Cheaper Than Dirt.
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com

Well, I bought this Surefire 6P they had in the case. Price was $49.99! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif So, I jumped at it. I was talking to the guy why this one was so cheap. He said they took it in as a trade in on some other stuff. (Yes, they do that type of thing there as they are also a gun store /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif) The guy went on to tell me that this light was at least 6 to 8 years old. Well, this just fueled me even more. I am a big collector of old / vintage / antique lights and the idea of a vintage Surefire was rather exciting.

Now, let me tell you about this light because I have some questions. First, this item was still sealed in the plastic shrink wrap, never opened or handled. When I got it back here to my office, I opened the package. On the outside of the box, it says "Surefire by Laser Products". On the tail cap of the light, it reads "Laser Products, Fountain Valley, CA - Sure-Fire 6P". The tail cap does not lock out. The switch is momentary only and NOT a clickie.

The included Duracell lithium CR123 batteries are before they started dating them. However, the cells seem to be full power, so no problem there. The included literature has a "Concise Guide to Surefire Flashlights". This little 4 fold brochure has a copyright date of 1998 in it. The lights listed in there are like looking back in a time warp. NOTHING like the SF lights of today that we all know. There is even a paragraph about available "turbo" heads to convert all Surefire lights. (I am pretty sure they don't even offer these anymore.)

Anyway, my questions:
#1 Do you guys think SF would honor any warranty on this item if anything happens to it?
#2 There is another thread here on CPF where just recently another user was asking about changing the lens in his 6P. Do you think the lens I have in this older model is lexan / polycarbonate? Will I have any problems with it? (melting)
#3 Would you guys have bought this light or passed on it? I am aware of all the obvious improvments in the current 6P, but it still appeals to me to have one of the (old school) varieties.

Please post comments, opinions, etc.....


----------



## thesurefire (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm not sure about any of the answers to your questions but I would have most definity snagged it for that price.


----------



## Xrunner (Jun 11, 2004)

#1... Yes, Surefire will honor the warranty. All Surefires have a lifetime warranty, excluding batteries, bulb (unless defective), and tape switches for weapon lights.

#2... I have a few older lights and have not had any problems with it. Due to the age and description the light probably has a round bezel with no hex on it. If you are going to use this light a lot and want to preserve the original bezel or are worried about melting it, you can always buy another bezel and swap them out. These bezels show up on BST and usually cost under $15.

#3... I would have passed because I already have a couple. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif If you collect vintage/old lights a new, sealed old style 6P for $50 is a good deal. The literature and 123's are also great collectors pieces. You're right on the turboheads, they are also very rare and haven't been made somewhere around 6 years.

-Mike


----------



## Skyline (Jun 11, 2004)

The Lexan lens will not melt unless it is turned on without adequate cooling. If you accidentally turn it on while inside a holster, bag, or lens cover, it will bubble. Fortunately, the lens replacement kit is only about $1.50, and it's pretty easy to do.


----------



## Stingray (Jun 14, 2004)

I have one from around 1992 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
They still make turboheads, just a different style than back then.


----------



## Double_A (Jun 14, 2004)

Check the pushbutton on tailcap. The really old ones were bigger in diameter, smooth not checkered and just barely above the surface of the tailcap.

GregR


----------



## jtivat (Jun 15, 2004)

Also the older it is the shorter it will be.


----------



## capnal (Jun 15, 2004)

thanks for the replies, guys. I appreciate it. I know mine does in fact have a raised and checkered tail switch.

As far as the length, I would have to take an OAL measurement. It looks pretty much like the one in the middle of the photo shown above.

Oh, and BTW. I love it. I previously only had a black G2. I really like the construction of this 6P and the age of it kinda gives me a neat warm feeling!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif HA HA. At any rate, I can see myself getting a new model 6P to go with it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Stingray (Jun 15, 2004)

That first one looks like a 6C, I almost bought one of those instead of the one I have back then, but I wanted it for use with a weapon. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Mine has the smooth tailswitch button, looks like that second one.


----------



## flashlight_widow (Jun 17, 2004)

Mmmm... Surefire... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif

I definitely would have bought it for that price. Sounds like you got a good deal!


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey Al, your avatar made me look through my book collection.

"...that great charred taste you only get from the flame-blasted body of an ignorant dead ruminant."

Funny book.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jun 17, 2004)

jtivat, would you please let up on showing that freakin' awesome 6C?! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon8.gif Every time I see that light I get all hot and lusty. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## dano (Jun 18, 2004)

Some 6C pics:
















--dan


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jun 18, 2004)

Dano, you too? It's a conspiracy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif You two guys are just plain cruel. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## jtivat (Jun 18, 2004)

Humm I don't have a 3R, so how much Dano? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jun 18, 2004)

Fellas, I've got a LNIB 3P if you're interested. $70.


----------



## K-T (Jun 18, 2004)

JT, you would only need the tailcap, battery stick and charger, the LA is the R30 -same as the one for the 3P. The body is the 6P. I cannot remember the part number for the rechargeable stick though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Size15's (Jun 18, 2004)

JT, do you have a 7ZT?


----------



## jtivat (Jun 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Size15s said:*
JT, do you have a 7ZT? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nope do you know where I can get one? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## jtivat (Jun 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*arewethereyetdad said:*
Fellas, I've got a LNIB 3P if you're interested. $70. 

[/ QUOTE ]

What do you want in trade for that?


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jun 18, 2004)

jtivat, PM sent.


----------



## Size15's (Jun 19, 2004)

I have one... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jun 27, 2004)

jtivat & dano, just wanted to let you two know I joined the exclusive 6C owners club, thanks to juancho. Man, do I love this light! Is it still your favorite? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Xrunner (Jun 27, 2004)

Al, a 7ZT? Stock turbo 7Z perhaps?

-Mike


----------



## Size15's (Jun 27, 2004)

7Z (CombatLight version of the 6R) with T4 TurboHead.
In the olde days you could order the TurboHead versions as complete flashlights.


----------



## jtivat (Jun 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*arewethereyetdad said:*
jtivat & dano, just wanted to let you two know I joined the exclusive 6C owners club, thanks to juancho. Man, do I love this light! Is it still your favorite? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Very nice! Yes I think it is still my most prized light in my collection. Even though I have a few Surefire's that where never released to the public and are much rarer the 6C is like a piece of SF history. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## matt1987 (Jun 28, 2004)

capnal, Meridian Tactical is offer SureFire 6P for $41.95 CPF SALE PAGE you must say that you are from CandlePowerForums!!

[ QUOTE ]
*capnal said:*
thanks for the replies, guys. I appreciate it. I know mine does in fact have a raised and checkered tail switch.

As far as the length, I would have to take an OAL measurement. It looks pretty much like the one in the middle of the photo shown above.

Oh, and BTW. I love it. I previously only had a black G2. I really like the construction of this 6P and the age of it kinda gives me a neat warm feeling!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif HA HA. At any rate, I can see myself getting a new model 6P to go with it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## K-T (Jun 28, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*jtivat said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*arewethereyetdad said:*
jtivat & dano, just wanted to let you two know I joined the exclusive 6C owners club, thanks to juancho. Man, do I love this light! Is it still your favorite? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Very nice! Yes I think it is still my most prized light in my collection. Even though I have a few Surefire's that where never released to the public and are much rarer the 6C is like a piece of SF history. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ahhh - everybody has one of these now except for me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif Someday, someday I'll get my hands on one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

JT, what models are you talking about that got released - are we allowed to know? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif


----------



## jtivat (Jun 28, 2004)

KT, the lights are not really different just the paint and names like the 6P Winelight and the blue 6P Torch plus a few others.


----------



## K-T (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks - nevertheless cool lights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Xrunner (Jul 3, 2004)

I like the blue torch best of all the 6Ps show. How long did it take you to build your collection jtivat?

-Mike


----------



## jtivat (Jul 6, 2004)

I started a bit before jioning CPF which was on 6-14-02. It was about a year ago when I really started to try and get the older stuff.


----------

